# siamo sposi



## brincola

Supongo que persino tiene esa acepción. Yo no he encontrado otra.
¿Es correcta la traslación de *siamo* por *somos* en los dos casos?

Sposi, oggi s'avvera il sogno e *siamo* sposi.
 Tutto risplende a noi d'intorno
 e luminosi ci sembran persino i fior.
 Sposi *siamo* alfin mio dolce amor.

Esposos, hoy se cumple el sueño y *somos* esposos.
 Todo resplandece a nuestro alrededor
 y luminosas nos parecen incluso las flores.
 Esposos *somos* al fin mi dulce amor.


Quizás me equivoque en algo, pero me parecería menos forzado decir:

oggi s'ha avverato il sogno e siamo sposi  
(hoy se ha cumplido el sueño y somos esposos)

ó

oggi s'avvera il sogno e saremo sposi
(hoy se cumple el sueño y seremos esposos)

Sin embargo el texto, letra de una canción,  es el que os he puesto.

Grazie tante.


----------



## flljob

La traducción de siamo en los dos casos es somos.

No creo que sea correcto s'ha, debería ser si è.

Saludos


----------



## brincola

Gracias, flljob.


----------



## Neuromante

Hay un problema: No existe el "somos esposos" en español salvo que sean dos hombres y se hable de una pareja distinta para cada uno. La forma correcta es "estamos esposados".


----------



## flljob

Y si dices *somos novios*, ¿quieres decir que los dos son varones? 

Esposo es el término no marcado.


----------



## MOMO2

brincola said:


> Supongo que "persino" tiene esa acepción. Yo no he encontrado otra.
> ¿Es correcta la traslación de *siamo* por *somos* en los dos casos?
> 
> Sposi, oggi s'avvera il sogno e *siamo* sposi.
> Tutto risplende a noi d'intorno
> e luminosi ci sembran persino i fior.
> Sposi *siamo* alfin mio dolce amor.
> 
> Esposos, hoy se cumple el sueño y *somos* esposos.
> Todo resplandece a nuestro alrededor
> y luminosas nos parecen incluso las flores.
> Esposos *somos* al fin mi dulce amor.
> 
> 
> Quizás me equivoque en algo, pero me parecería menos forzado decir:
> 
> oggi si avvera (o, pero es feo: si è avverato) il sogno e siamo sposi
> (hoy se ha cumplido el sueño y somos esposos)
> 
> ó
> 
> oggi s'avvera il sogno e saremo sposi _yo lo dejaría en presente, porque el día de la boda es hoy_
> (hoy se cumple el sueño y seremos esposos)
> 
> Sin embargo el texto, letra de una canción, es el que os he puesto.
> 
> Grazie tante.


 
Per quanto riguarda i "siamo" li tradurrei come "somos" in entrambi i casi.
Perché usi il termine "traslacón" e non il termine "traducción"?

Ciao.


----------



## maxpower76

MOMO2 said:


> Per quanto riguarda i "siamo" li tradurrei come "somos" in entrambi i casi.
> Perché usi il termine "traslacón" e non il termine "traducción"?
> 
> Ciao.



Traslación no se usa normalmente, al menos en España, pero viene recogida por el diccionario de la RAE.

*traslación**.*
 (De _translación_).
* 1.     * f. Acción y efecto de trasladar de lugar a alguien o algo.
* 2.     * f. Traducción a una lengua distinta.
* ---*http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObt...REXT=10000&NEDIC=No#movimiento_de_traslación.


----------



## MOMO2

maxpower76 said:


> traslación no se usa normalmente, al menos en españa, pero viene recogida por el diccionario de la rae.
> 
> *traslación**.*
> (de _translación_).
> *1. *f. Acción y efecto de trasladar de lugar a alguien o algo.
> *2. *f. Traducción a una lengua distinta.
> *---*


 
*g r a c i a s *


----------



## chlapec

Neuromante said:


> Hay un problema: No existe el "somos esposos" en español salvo que sean dos hombres y se hable de una pareja distinta para cada uno. La forma correcta es "estamos esposados".


 
*"Son esposos"* *"somos esposos"*, a mi me parece correcto para referirse a una pareja casada cuyos miembros son de *ambos sexos* (o del mismo, por supuesto).


----------



## Larroja

Può essere utile dire che anche in italiano, per quanto corretta, l'espressione è poco comune: in prosa, per intenderci, diremmo "siamo sposati" o "siamo marito e moglie"; "siamo sposi" suona poetico.


----------



## chlapec

Comunque, in frasi del tipo "Gli* sposi* devono costruire la loro convivenza su un affetto sincero..." Gli* sposi *devono presentarsi all'Ufficio Stato Civile, in orario di apertura al..." Ci sono* sposi* giovani e sposi al secondo o terzo matrimonio", l'uso di "sposi" è abbastanza comune, *proprio come in spagnolo*.


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> Comunque, in frasi del tipo "Gli* sposi* devono costruire la loro convivenza su un affetto sincero..." Gli* sposi *devono presentarsi all'Ufficio Stato Civile, in orario di apertura al..." Ci sono* sposi* giovani e sposi al secondo o terzo matrimonio", l'uso di "sposi" è abbastanza comune, *proprio come in spagnolo*.



Assolutamente sì!


----------



## maxpower76

chlapec said:


> Comunque, in frasi del tipo "Gli* sposi* devono costruire la loro convivenza su un affetto sincero..." Gli* sposi *devono presentarsi all'Ufficio Stato Civile, in orario di apertura al..." Ci sono* sposi* giovani e sposi al secondo o terzo matrimonio", l'uso di "sposi" è abbastanza comune, *proprio come in spagnolo*.



Non sono d'accordo, in spagnolo non si usa di solito "esposos". Io almeno non l'ho quasi sentito dire. Forse i sudamericani lo usano più. Penso usiamo più "matrimonio".


----------



## chlapec

maxpower76 said:


> Non sono d'accordo, in spagnolo non si usa di solito "esposos". Io almeno non l'ho quasi sentito dire. Forse i sudamericani lo usano più. Penso usiamo più "matrimonio".


 
A ver, yo no quiero decir que uno vaya diciendo por ahí todos los días "los esposos" (¿¿lo habré dicho alguna vez, aparte de hoy??), pero *sí *digo que *esposos* se puede encontrar con frecuencia en expresiones en español en las que se está hablando de *una pareja casada*. Un paseo por google, por ejemplo, resulta esclarecedor.


----------



## Neuromante

*Esposos* es nombre no es adjetivo.

No se puede "ser" un sustantivo. Ni siquiera puede usarse cuando el matrimonio es entre dos hombres.


----------



## chlapec

Neuromante said:


> *Esposos* es nombre no es adjetivo.
> 
> No se puede "ser" un sustantivo. Ni siquiera puede usarse cuando el matrimonio es entre dos hombres.


 
Caray, pues yo soy *Juan Luis* (adjetivo, por supuesto), y padre y profesor, y muchas otras cosas


----------



## maxpower76

Neuromante said:


> *Esposos* es nombre no es adjetivo.
> 
> No se puede "ser" un sustantivo. Ni siquiera puede usarse cuando el matrimonio es entre dos hombres.



No creo haberte entendido. ¿Quieres decir que yo no puedo ser un hombre, un joven, un trabajador, un novio? porque todos son sustantivos.


----------



## MOMO2

chlapec said:


> *"Son esposos"* *"somos esposos"*, a mi me parece correcto para referirse a una pareja casada cuyos miembros son de *ambos sexos* (o del mismo, por supuesto).


 
También a mí.
_Somos españoles_ no significa que los que lo somos seamos todos hombres o todos homosexuales, puede incluir mujeres también. ¿O no?

Ojalá que sí, de lo contrario significaría que llevo 40 y tantos años diciendo tonterías ...


----------



## brincola

Ante todo, gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.
Sin embargo quisiera que me aclararais algunas cosas, si sois tan amables.



			
				flljob said:
			
		

> No creo que sea correcto s'ha, debería ser si è.


Ver aquí: http://www.wordreference.com/conj/ITverbs.asp?v=avverare
passato prossimo de avverare :  ui, lei, Lei, egli  *ha avverato* --->  ha cumplido

En segundo lugar, estoy de acuerdo, al igual que la RAE, con que *traslación* es totalmente válido. Y, al menos yo, lo uso con cierta frecuencia.

*Somos esposos* para mí también es una expresión correcta, aunque en castellano usemos más *estamos casados*, *somos marido y mujer*, etc.

Sin embargo, mi pregunta iba más acerca de la concatenación de tiempos verbales. 
Para tener una realidad presente ha de haber tenido lugar un hecho pasado:
oggi *s'ha avverato* (pasado próximo) il sogno e *siamo* (presente) sposi  
(hoy se ha cumplido el sueño y somos esposos)
ó para tener una realidad futura, habrá sucedido un hecho al menos presente, que de lugar a esa situación futura:
oggi *s'avvera* (presente) il sogno e *saremo* (futuro) sposi
(hoy se cumple el sueño y seremos esposos)

Lo que me choca es que un presente (s'avvera), de lugar a otro presente (siamo). O sea _me caso y después seremos esposos_. Pero no _me caso y somos esposos.
_Gracias por vuestra atención, compañeros.


----------



## chlapec

A la primera. Con los verbos pronominales/reflexivos el auxiliar es essere. Si è lavato, si è pettinato.

A la tercera. El empleo de algunos tiempos verbales en algunos contextos no sigue una regla estrictamente lógica. Cuando digo mañana voy al cine estoy utilizando el presente para referirme a una acción futura.
En el caso que nos ocupa, se cumple el sueño al mismo tiempo que nos casamos, porque el sueño es casarnos. Bueno, pues, por qué no usar el presente para ambas acciones (hayan tenido lugar poco antes o poco después).


----------



## brincola

En el primer caso, en castellano decimos *se ha cumplido* (s'ha avverato) y no *se es cumplido* (si è avverato). Otra cosa sería cumplirse (avverarsi, la forma reflexiva), que no es lo que parece decirse aquí. En la cita de este mismo foro que os pongo, la conjugación de avverare dice lo mismo: ha avverato y no è avverato.
Respecto a oggi s'avvera il sogno e siamo sposi que, si la traducción es
hoy se cumple el sueño y *somos* esposos, a mí particularmente, y en cuanto a los tiempos, me suena a rayos.
De todas maneras he visto que además de (si) avverare (cumplir) aparece en otro hilo del foro avverarsi (cumplirse), la forma más claramente reflexiva. Pero en esta frase no veo que diga hoy cumplirse el sueño y somos esposos sino que de lo que leo yo traduzco como hoy se cumple el sueño y somos esposos. Y si de ahí lo llevo al _passato prossimo_ pienso que sería si ha avverato.
chlapec, gracias por tus respuestas y perdona por todas estas disquisiciones. Pero, siendo sincero, no lo veo de otra manera.
Un saludo.


----------



## chlapec

Pues allá tú... La partícula *si* (pronominal, reflexiva o lo que sea), *obliga al uso del auxiliar* *essere*. Eso no es una opinión: es ITALIANO. Con respecto a lo de los tiempos, la cuestión es más laxa, pero ya te han dicho algunos italianos que A ELLOS, ITALIANOS, les suena bien así.


----------



## maxpower76

La verdad es que la opinión de brincola me deja un poco desconcertado. Como lo han explicado los italianos es correcto porque así funcionan los tiempos verbales en ese idioma. El hecho de que sea bastante parecido al español no significa que se utilicen igual los verbos como, de hecho, no lo hacen. 
En italiano el futuro no se utiliza como en español, ellos no lo usan tanto como nosotros, perfectamente utilizan el presente para acciones que van a ocurrir mañana o en una semana o en un mes.
"Tra un mese vado in Italia"
y con el pasado lo mismo. En español decimos "hace un mes estuve en Italia" mientras que en italiano sería así "Sono andato in Italia un mese fa".


----------



## Larroja

brincola said:


> Y si de ahí lo llevo al _passato prossimo_ pienso que sería si ha avverato.



Piensas incorrecto, es como dice Chlapec: una cosa oggi si avvera, ieri si *è* avverata. "Si ha avverato" NON esiste, te lo giuro su quanto ho di più caro! 
Tampoco entiendo muy bien tu problema con los tiempos: a mi, italiana, esa frase, "oggi s'avvera il sogno e siamo sposi", me suena perfectamente; además es poesía, y si a la poesía le quitas la parte de extrañamiento que le pertenece por ser poesía te queda sólo la prosa, que diría: "esta mañana hemos realizado nuestro sueño casándonos".


----------



## brincola

Ante todo, daros las gracias.Y en segundo lugar, plantear, sin ánimo de molestar a nadie, lo siguiente: si alguno de vosotros ha de malinterpretar lo
que estoy pidiendo, prefiero que no me conteste. Al fin y al cabo trato de encontrar la posible lógica en un idioma que no conozco, aun a riesgo de parecer demasiado insistente. Ya sé que los idiomas no tienen siempre lógica, o no tienen el mismo uso en situaciones similares. Pero a pesar de todo, a mí me gusta que las cosas cuadren lo máximo posible. Y estoy dispuesto a dialogar razonando, con las personas que también lo estén, hasta que las cosas encuentren su mejor explicación. Sin que ello signifique que no me crea lo que los demás aducen. Simplemente queriendo profundizar y no dejar ningún cabo suelto (para mi gusto). 
Por ejemplo, en esta dirección del foro http://www.wordreference.com/conj/ITverbs.asp?v=avverare
se conjuga el verbo avverare y si os fijais en el _passato prossimo_ se utiliza
ha avverato, lo cual concuerda con lo que se usaría en castellano. Y ese es uno de mis cabos sueltos. No digo que no se use si è avverato. Lo he visto en bastantes sitios. Vosotros, sobre todo los italianos, sabeis mejor que yo lo que se usa y lo que no. Pero, ¿alguien sabe algo acerca del uso de ha avverato?¿Se usa alguna vez, o está de adorno en esa dirección del foro? ¿Acaso es incorrecto lo que allí pone y entonces habrá que decírselo a alguien para que lo quite? ¿O hay alguna explicación a la existencia de esa entrada en las conjugaciones verbales del foro?. Si es así, le agradecería que me ayudara a despejar esa incógnita. Pero por favor, 
no me pontifiqueis como si fuera un incrédulo sin remedio u otra cosa peor por hacer tantas preguntas. 

Y quisiera contestar a algunas cosas que me comentais, si sois tan amables de escucharme sin molestaros ni poneros excesivamente irónicos:



			
				larroja said:
			
		

> Tampoco entiendo muy bien tu problema con los tiempos:


 Mi problema es que la traducción directa no me vale porque en castellano no suena bien *hoy se cumple el sueño y somos esposos*. Y si tengo que cambiarla para que suene bien en castellano ha de ser a pasado+presente (se ha cumplido el sueño y somos esposos) o a presente+futuro (hoy se cumple el sueño y seremos esposos) o a futuro+futuro (hoy se cumplirá el sueño y seremos esposos). 
Existe un problema en la manera en que se deberían suceder los hechos a lo largo del tiempo (no puedes estar casándote y al mismo tiempo ser esposo; ha de ocurrir lo primero y a partir de ahí ya se puede aplicar lo de *somos esposos*). Que en italiano no es así, no trato de negarlo. No es que no sea capaz de aceptarlo. Pero a mí me gustaría saber algo más y alguno de vosotros me habeis ido diciendo que es así sin ninguna otra explicación; simplemente es así. Ya sé que posiblemente no exista, o no seamos capaces, de encontrar una explicación. Pero eso no convierte necesariamente en ignorante solamente al que pregunta.
Ya sé que todo esto puede parecer una pérdida de tiempo innecesaria (coge lo que sea y tira adelante, ¿no?). Pero vuelvo a decir que a mí no me lo parece.

Querido compañero chlapec, con esto:


			
				chlapec said:
			
		

> ...La partícula *si* (pronominal, reflexiva o lo que sea), *obliga al uso del auxiliar* *essere*....


me bastaba. Lo restante sobraba, habida cuenta de que en ningún momento he dicho nada que pudiera molestar, a no ser que sea visto desde una actitud algo prepotente.

Una vez aclarada mi manera de pensar, deciros que os agradecerá siempre vuestra ayuda. Pero también os pido que acepteis que haya gente que, a la hora de aprender,  quiera ir un poquito más allá.... de lo que sea.
Un afectuosos saludo, compañeros.


----------



## flljob

brincola said:


> http://www.wordreference.com/conj/ITverbs.asp?v=avverare
> se conjuga el verbo avverare y si os fijais en el _passato prossimo_ se utiliza


 
En cualquier diccionario vas a encontrar que _lavare_ tiene como auxiliar el verbo _avere_. Sin embargo, cuando lo usas como reflexivo tienes que usar el verbo _essere_ como auxiliar:
*Ho* lavato.
Mi *sono* lavato.

Existen las dos formas con _avverare_, como transitivo y como reflexivo.

Puedes decir _Il tempo ha avverato molte profezie_. Si usas la forma reflexiva debes usar _essere_: _Il suo sogno si è avverato_.

Saludos


----------



## nuevoestudiante

In effetti il verbo avverare è transitivo nel senso di "rendere vero, reale", ma in quest'accezione è del tutto inusitato. Si usa comunemente nel senso di "succedere, accadere" e, dunque, nella sua forma riflessiva, che è appunto il caso della canzone di Prato-Valabrega (_C'è una casetta piccina_) citata da *brincola*. Richiede, pertanto, nei tempi composti l'ausiliare essere. Quanto all'uso del presente nel verso citato, non è solo questione di linguaggio poetico. In italiano colloquiale si sarebbe detto tranquillamente : oggi s'avvera il sogno e ci sposiamo.


_______________________________

NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU


----------



## brincola

Gracias a todos por vuestra paciencia.
flljob y nuevoestudiante, muy esclarecedor.

A flljob:
  Ho lavato       ---->  (Me) he lavado
  Mi sono lavato ---->  Me estoy lavando ---> En castellano, uso del gerundio y no del participio pasado. (perífrasis de gerundio)

Respecto a cumplir: Hoy se *está cumpliendo* el sueño y somos esposos. (perífrasis de gerundio)
ó también ------>   Hoy se *ha cumplido* el sueño y somos esposos. 

En castellano, podemos decir las dos cosas. Y mi pregunta iba encaminada a si también existían esas dos posibilidades en italiano o no. Ya que me habeis dicho que no, lo acepto, no creais que no. Pero si se me ocurre una duda, prefiero plantearla y esclarecerla lo mejor posible. 
No penseis que es ganas de hablar por hablar, sino que me interesa conocer mejor las respuestas. Y para ello espero contar con vuestra complicidad, si no es mucha molestia.

A nuevo estudiante:


			
				nuevoestudiante said:
			
		

> il caso della canzone di Prato-Valabrega (_C'è una casetta piccina_) citata da *brincola*


La cita es totalmente correcta.

En cuanto a los tiempos, añadir que en castellano suena raro o forzado decir (más bien no se usa) hoy se cumple el sueño y somos esposos , mientras que la variante que has puesto, de uso corriente:


			
				nuevoestudiante said:
			
		

> ...oggi s'avvera il sogno e ci sposiamo.


, o sea, si no me equivoco: hoy se cumple el sueño y nos casamos es perfectamente normal en castellano. Para mí la diferencia consiste en que
somos esposos indica una realidad y/o estado ya alcanzados y choca con 
se cumple, mientras que nos casamos no es una realidad y/o estado aún alcanzados, sino que hace referencia a la ceremonia (que se dilata a lo largo de un tiempo, hasta finalizar) mediante la cual se alcanzará (futuro) ese estado, y no choca temporalmente con se cumple (presente). 
En fin, nuevas lenguas, sutiles, o no tan sutiles, nuevos usos.
Gracias de nuevo a todos y un saludo compañeros.


----------



## flljob

brincola said:


> Gracias a todos por vuestra paciencia.
> flljob y nuevoestudiante, muy esclarecedor.
> 
> A flljob:
> Ho lavato ----> (Me) he lavado. No. Aquí no es _me_ es he lavado, usado como transitivo.
> Mi sono lavato ----> Me estoy lavando ---> En castellano, uso del gerundio y no del participio pasado. (perífrasis de gerundio). No. aquí es el passato prossimo que corresponde al pretérito perfecto del español.
> Ho messo i libri sul tavolo. He puesto los libros en la mesa.
> Mi sono messo la camicia. Me he puesto la camisa.
> Mi sono lavato. Me he lavado. No _me estoy_ lavando.
> En italiano el pretérito perfecto (passato prossimo) se construye con essere o con avere, dependiendo si es un verbo transitivo o intransitivo.
> Creo que deberías repasar las conjugaciones italianas.
> 
> 
> 
> Respecto a cumplir: Hoy se *está cumpliendo* el sueño y somos esposos. (perífrasis de gerundio)
> ó también ------> Hoy se *ha cumplido* el sueño y somos esposos.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

En italiano el pretérito perfecto (passato prossimo) se construye con essere o con avere, dependiendo si es un verbo transitivo o intransitivo.

In linea di massima questa affermazione corrisponde al vero, ma esistono numerosi verbi intransitivi che esigono l'ausiliare avere. Ne cito alcuni:

miagolare, nitrire, abbaiare, ululare ecc.
nicchiare, gemere ecc.
viaggiare, navigare, camminare ecc. 

Alcuni altri possono avere nei tempi composti l'uno o l'altro ausiliare con diverse sfumature semantiche. Es.:

'correre'
Ho corso senza fermarmi fino alla stazione.
Sono corso(a) difilato a casa.

'volare'
Abbiamo volato su quel velocissimo aereo.
Siamo volati(e) tutti(e) assieme fino a Barcellona.


_______________________________

NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU


----------



## brincola

Estupendas informaciones. Gracias.
Sinceramente soy totalmente novato con respecto al italiano. Y por supuesto, está claro, lo soy respecto a las conjugaciones. 
Repasaré con el tiempo que pueda disponer, que suele ser escaso, vuestra información y la iré completando para ponerme al día. Sobre todo para ir informándome de las diferencias de uso verbal entre uno y otro idioma.
Reitero mis gracias  a todos. 
Un saludo y hasta pronto.


----------



## honeyheart

1- ha/è avverato
"Mio padre *ha avverato* il mio sogno: mi ha regalato una macchina nuova."
"Il mio sogno *si è avverato*: mio padre mi ha regalato una macchina nuova."

2- sposi/esposos
No me parece que se diga en español "esposos" para designar a dos personas casadas.  Yo siempre usé y escuché usar "cónyuges".

3- correlación de tiempos verbales
¿Seguro que el sueño que "s'avvera" es el de ser "sposi"? Porque estoy de acuerdo en que suena medio raro con el presente verbal para ambos casos.  Voto por la traducción más cercana sin conflicto entre conjugaciones que se mencionó más arriba:
_Nos casamos, hoy el sueño se hace realidad y nos casamos.
Todo resplandece a nuestro alrededor
y hasta las flores nos parecen luminosas.
Por fin nos casamos, mi dulce amor._


----------



## brincola

Gracias honeyheart.
Mírate esta entrada (es del RAE) : http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=m%C3%AD*

esposo**, sa**.* (Del lat. _sponsus_).
* 1.     * m. y f. Persona casada.
* 2.     * m. y f. Persona que ha celebrado esponsales.


     Cónyuge es para usos más formales, documentos, etc.

A un nivel aún más coloquial, mi mujer, mi marido, ....


 Esposo, esposa, esposos son palabras de uso bastante corriente. Podríamos situarlas, en cuanto a formalidad, entre las dos
anteriores. Sobre todo, a nivel coloquial, viene muy bien para el plural:
los esposos, en lugar de la mujer y el marido, el matrimonio (se usa bastante), o la pareja que está más indeterminado. Los cónyuges es demasiado formal y está prácticamente reservado para las cuestiones documentales, legales, etc.

Tendré que escoger una de las tres: 
1ª.- La perífrasis de gerundio se está cumpliendo y somos esposos 



> Perífrasis aspectual de tipo imperfectivo: la que muestra la acción sin ningún tipo de límites: no le preocupa al hablante      indicar si la acción ha comenzado en algún momento, si va a terminar en      algún otro... lo único que le importa es ver la acción en su propia      duración, como vista desde dentro


 en esta dirección:http://www.amerschmad.org/spanish/gram/perifras.htm
2ª.- La opción castellana de uso habitual más próxima, con el pretérito perfecto (o de más proximidad) se ha cumplido y somos esposos.
3ª.- O cambiando aún más la traducción se cumple el sueño y nos casamos.
Personalmente, creo que me quedaré con la segunda. ¿Por qué razón? Porque es la única que da como ya realizado el matrimonio (y no aún en curso como ocurre con las otras dos) y cuadra con la última línea de la estrofa Esposos *somos* al fin mi dulce amor en la que también se asume el hecho como ya realizado. 
Saludos.


----------



## Larroja

brincola said:


> Y quisiera contestar a algunas cosas que me comentais, si sois tan amables de escucharme sin molestaros ni poneros excesivamente irónicos:



Hola Brincola, 
como soy yo posiblemente la que ha sonado demasiado irónica te pido disculpas, no era esa mi intención, por que todos estamos aquí para entender, yo primera. A veces, se sabe, el teclado no nos permite (por nuestra - mi - incapacidad, seguro) transmitir el tono de nuestras afirmaciones, y si te he dado una impresión equivocada es porque me parecía que te estabas perdiendo en un vaso de agua. A mi me ocurríió un montón de veces en este foro, y siempre hubo alguien que me llevo otra vez a la realidad. 
 Pero ya basta. Sólo un modestísimo consejo: a la hora de entender el italiano y su sistema verbal yo no empezaría por la poesía. Pero daría mi vida para que tu pudieras empezar por donde quieras. 
Ciao, 
Larroja


----------



## brincola

larroja said:
			
		

> Hola Brincola,
> como soy yo posiblemente....



Pero bermeja, si eres un encanto. Lo único que pasa es que a veces vais desbocados con las prisas de los hilos y no quereis atender a lo que dice gente más 'metenarices'
(que trata de 'olisquear' a ¿fondo? el tema) como yo.
Aceptadas, por supuesto. Gracias. 
Chiqui, ni se te ocurra lo de tu vida, que es muy valiosa (¿no te lo han  dicho?). 
Eres un poco traviesa. ¿O no?

Por cierto, ¿de donde has sacado lo de larroja? ¿No deberías ser la azzurra?
Felices sueños, colorada.


----------

